
Ask HN: Looking for a co-founder for nutrition supplements and cosmetics - choot
I&#x27;ve experience with marketing and sales. Product sales and marketing is not a problem, we&#x27;ll get guaranteed sales as we&#x27;ve already done it for couple of different sports nutrition brands and cosmetics.<p>After having made enough money, i don&#x27;t feel comfortable in selling the brands where i don&#x27;t know how they are being manufactured and what are long term effects those supplements. If they are 100% as described or not. Or are they harmful due to cost cutting measures and cheap substitution.<p>But i don&#x27;t have know how of nutrition supplements. I&#x27;ve read a lot about what effects they have but don&#x27;t know anything about the synthesis.<p>I want to kickstart a startup where we&#x27;ll grow a grass and extract protein from it then package it as alternative to whey protein supplement.<p>I also want to start an organic cosmetics brand.<p>Looking for a cofounder who has experience in manufacturing.<p>Access to capital for bootstrapping is not an issue at present.
======
milanmot
Where are you based?

